# Treffen der Titanen  (Odenwald)



## chriiss (8. Januar 2012)

Inspiriert durch diesen Threat   http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9086247#post9086247 
möchte ich hier den Vorschlag für ein Titan-MTBler-Treffen im Odenwald machen.

Zunächst mal ganz unabhängig von einem Termin:

- besteht überhaupt Interesse? / potentielle Teilnehmer?
- 1 Tag / 2 Tage? Übernachtung in begrenzter Anzahl wäre wohl möglich. Sonst Zelt / Pension.
- Terminvorschläge?

Ich würde das ganze organisieren und mich tierisch freuen, wenn es klappen sollte! Also lasst mal was von euch hören!


----------



## Blauer Sauser (8. Januar 2012)

1. Weiß deine Holde schon davon
2. Ich wäre dabei
3. wie lange? Kommt drauf an was für geile Trails du zu bieten hast
4. irgendwann im Frühjahr oder Herbst. Ich bin da recht flexibel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (8. Januar 2012)

1) Bevor ich die Pferde scheu mache, möchte ich abschätzen können ob es sich überhaupt lohnt - wobei ich mir da nicht ernsthaft Sorgen mache. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass sie das sogar toll findet!

2) Trails sind das eine; zusammensitzen und fachsimpeln das andere. 


Könnte mir folgenden Ablauf vorstellen:
Treffen am Samstag; ab 13.00 Tour (ca. 3 Std) mit Einkehrpause auch länger. Am Abend die Ketten und Kehlen ölen. Am Sonntag dann bei Bedarf noch mal eine kleine Tour.
... nur ein Vorschlag!


----------



## TiJoe (8. Januar 2012)

Wie schon an anderem Orte erwähnt, habe ich sehr wohl Interesse an einem solchen Treffen!

Ich fände ein 2-Tages-Programm sehr gut. Übernachtung in Zelt oder Auto kann ich mir gut vorstellen.

Ich würde als Termin einen Frühjahr- / Frühsommer-Termin vorschlagen.

Abendliches Grillen und / oder am Feuer sitzen wäre noch super...

Gruß Joe


----------



## chriiss (8. Januar 2012)

Damit das ganze konkretere Züge annimmt:

Meine Frau hat, wie zu erwarten war, nichts dagegen. 

Ein Matratzenlager im Fremdenzimmer (max. 4-5 Pers. - dann wird's aber eng) sollte kein Problem sein.

Grillen, Feuer könnte ich mir auch gut vorstellen sofern ihr mir versprecht nicht die Kaninchen meiner Kids zu braten, und zelten wäre im Garten sowieso möglich! Der Garten ist grooooß!

Ich werde mal nach Terminen rund um Pfingsten suchen. Ich habe die Befürchtung, dass sich das ganze verläuft, wenn wir zu weit ins Jahr planen und lasse den  Herbst deshalb zunächst mal weg!


----------



## Dynatechrider (8. Januar 2012)

Hallo Chriiss,

tolle Idee, wenn Altmetal von der Insel auch wilkommen ist, währe ich mit dabei, benötige aber in der Saison ca. 4 Wochen Vorlauf, um auch an dem entsprechenden Samstag frei zu haben.

Grüße aus Mainhatten

Wolfgang


----------



## chriiss (8. Januar 2012)

You're welcome, Wolfgang!

Es werden mit Sicherheit mehr als 4 Wochen Vorlauf - auch ich muss das planen!


----------



## TiJoe (8. Januar 2012)

chriiss schrieb:


> Grillen, Feuer könnte ich mir auch gut vorstellen sofern ihr mir versprecht nicht die Kaninchen meiner Kids zu braten, und zelten wäre im Garten sowieso möglich! Der Garten ist grooooß!



Da meine Frau auch gerne mal ihr Dean Ti ausführen möchte und meine Kids Hasen geradezu lieben, stelle ich mal die Frage wie es mit Familie aussieht?

Männer zusammen, Frauen zusammen und Kids zusammen...??? 

Wäre ein netter WE-Ausflug!

Gruß Joe


----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. Januar 2012)

ich behalte das mal im Auge, ist ja nicht so weit weg


----------



## Altitude (9. Januar 2012)

aloha,

sounds nach nem guten plan - ich würd kommen, wenn der termin passt und frangen willkommen sind...


----------



## Jaypeare (9. Januar 2012)

Hmm. Das wäre zur Abwechslung ja mal in erreichbarer Nähe. Wenn Ti-29er willkommen sind, merke ich mir das vor. Verstärke dann die Frangnfragdion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (9. Januar 2012)

Das scheint ja wirklich auf Interesse zu stoßen!

Ob: 26er / 29er, alt / neu, Franke / Pfälzer  => spielt doch denke ich keine Rolle!
Gebt mir noch ein paar Tage Zeit hinsichtlich des Termins!


----------



## Jesus Freak (9. Januar 2012)

Da wäre ich je nach Termin auch am Start!


----------



## TiJoe (12. Januar 2012)

chriiss schrieb:


> Gebt mir noch ein paar Tage Zeit hinsichtlich des Termins!


----------



## chriiss (12. Januar 2012)

Das Warten hat ein Ende!

Folgenden Termin stelle ich jetzt mal in den Raum:

Sa. 26.05 bis So. 27.05 (Pfingstsonntag)

Diejenigen, die eine etwas weitere Anfahrt haben, können so am Sonntag in Richtung Heimat fahren und sich am Pfingstmontag noch erholen.

Genaueres zur Organisation (Essen, Getränke, Anfahrt etc.) werde ich noch nachliefern!






TiJoe schrieb:


> Da meine Frau auch gerne mal ihr Dean Ti ausführen möchte und meine Kids Hasen geradezu lieben, stelle ich mal die Frage wie es mit Familie aussieht?
> 
> Männer zusammen, Frauen zusammen und Kids zusammen...???
> 
> ...


 => Finde die Idee nachvollziehbar, würde das ganze aber mal noch gerne auf ein Titantreffen beschränken. Zum einen ist es wohl einfacher zu organisieren, wenn ich meine Family nicht mit "verplanen" muss, zum anderen wäre es für all diejenigen , die die Family nicht dabei haben vielleicht etwas komisch.


----------



## versus (12. Januar 2012)

chriiss schrieb:


> Das Warten hat ein Ende!
> 
> Folgenden Termin stelle ich jetzt mal in den Raum:
> 
> Sa. 26.05 bis So. 27.05 (Pfingstsonntag)



werde ich mir auf jeden fall mal vormerken. wo genau im odenwald ist denn das? wenn es nicht allzu weit ist und zeitlich passt vielleicht in den odenwald düsen. bin da einmal vor vielen jahren einen marathon (odenwaldmarathon an der bergstrasse, oder so) gefahren. 

an dieser stelle möchte ich auch gerne auf diesen thread hier hinweisen 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9100292#post9100292

die entsprechende veranstaltung bei uns in züri


----------



## chriiss (12. Januar 2012)

versus schrieb:


> werde ich mir auf jeden fall mal vormerken. wo genau im odenwald ist denn das? wenn es nicht allzu weit ist und zeitlich passt vielleicht in den odenwald düsen. bin da einmal vor vielen jahren einen marathon (odenwaldmarathon an der bergstrasse, oder so) gefahren.



Der von dir angesprochene Marathon findet alljährlich in Hirschberg / Bergstraße statt. 
Von dort sind es noch ca. 20. Kilometer bis nach *Wald-Michelbach*.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blauer Sauser (12. Januar 2012)

Das Rennen bei euch bin Ich vor 2 Jahren mal mitgefahren. Da gabs ein paar schöne Trails


----------



## TiJoe (13. Januar 2012)

chriiss schrieb:


> Sa. 26.05 bis So. 27.05 (Pfingstsonntag)



Prima!

Termin ist im Familienkalender eingetragen!

Bislang sieht es gut aus...




chriiss schrieb:


> => Finde die Idee nachvollziehbar, würde das ganze aber mal noch gerne auf ein Titantreffen beschränken. Zum einen ist es wohl einfacher zu organisieren, wenn ich meine Family nicht mit "verplanen" muss, zum anderen wäre es für all diejenigen , die die Family nicht dabei haben vielleicht etwas komisch.



Das kann ich zwar gut nachvollziehen, aber ob meine bessere Hälfte das auch kann? 

Gruß Joe


----------



## versus (13. Januar 2012)

chriiss schrieb:


> Der von dir angesprochene Marathon findet alljährlich in Hirschberg / Bergstraße statt.
> Von dort sind es noch ca. 20. Kilometer bis nach *Wald-Michelbach*.



hm, sind dann doch etwas um die 4 stunden von zh. das müsste ich dann schon mit einem besuch bei den eltern kombinieren. im kopf behalte ich es jedenfalls mal.


----------



## Altitude (13. Januar 2012)

pfingsten wird bei mir nix...aber plants mal ohne mich weiter -> wenn der termin final steht kann ich mehr sagen...


----------



## Jaypeare (13. Januar 2012)

Termin klingt gut.


----------



## shutupandride (19. Januar 2012)

wird höchstwahrscheinlich nix,
die "liebe" familie ...
schade!


----------



## TiJoe (19. Januar 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> wird höchstwahrscheinlich nix,
> die "liebe" familie ...
> schade!



Ach komm schon, uns fehlt doch noch die "Ultimate-Ausfahrt"...

Gruß Joe


----------



## shutupandride (20. Januar 2012)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Ach komm schon, uns fehlt doch noch die "Ultimate-Ausfahrt"...


hast du sie hingebaut?
termin: wahrscheinlich urlaub mit der gäng in den julischen alpen...


----------



## TiJoe (21. Januar 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> hast du sie hingebaut?



Quasi zu 95%...


----------



## TiJoe (9. Februar 2012)

Gibt es denn schon "Vorfreude erzeugende News"? ;-)

Gruß Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (9. Februar 2012)

Joe, bislang bin ich bei der Planung nicht weiter - hab derzeit andere "Probleme".
Mein bestellter Rennrad-Titan kommt nicht bei und seit einer Woche erhalte ich keine Reaktion auf meine Mail.
Irgendwie mache ich mir gerade Sorgen um meine Anzahlung. 

Aber vielleicht wird's ja doch noch was und Du kannst Dich mit mir auf den Rahmen freuen.

Zwischendurch mache ich mir Gedanken über die Ausfahrt-Route beim Treffen. => Wie lassen sich die Trails im mit möglichst wenig Waldautobahnanteil verbinden?


----------



## chriiss (23. Februar 2012)

Hab mir die Tage einen älteren einfachen Wohnwagen gekauft. Damit sind 2 - 3 weitere Übernachtungsmöglickeiten vorhanden.


----------



## TiJoe (1. März 2012)

chriiss schrieb:


> Hab mir die Tage einen älteren einfachen Wohnwagen gekauft. Damit sind 2 - 3 weitere Übernachtungsmöglickeiten vorhanden.



Wäre denn neben dem Wohnwagen noch ein Plätzchen frei für mein T4-Schlafmobil?


----------



## chriiss (1. März 2012)

Keine Sorge!


----------



## chriiss (18. März 2012)

Am Pfingstmontag findet in Michelstadt / Odw. (ca. 25 km von mir) ein Citycross-Rennen statt.
Will jemand den Aufenthalt im Odenwald verlängern? Übernachtung von Sonntag auf Montag müsste dann aber ohne mich geplant werden.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFA3GvPVckA"]1. MichelstÃ¤dter City-Cross 24.5.2010      - YouTube[/nomedia]



http://www.b3-events.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=70&Itemid=76


----------



## TiJoe (19. März 2012)

Ich lasse mich lieber von Deinen fantastischen Ortskenntnissen überraschen und genieße die Singletrails am WE...
Montags wird dann regeneriert! ;-))

Gruß Joe


----------



## chriiss (3. Mai 2012)

Liebe Ti-Gemeinde,
die Zeit schreitet dahin und bis zum Sa. 26.05 bis So. 27.05 (Pfingstsonntag) ist nicht mehr all zu viel Zeit.

Wie sieht die Interessenlage aus? 

Gibt es sichere Zusagen?   

Gebt mal bitte Rückmeldung!

Grüße aus dem Odenwald!


----------



## TiJoe (3. Mai 2012)

Also falls mir nicht doch noch ein interfamiliärer GAU dazwischen kommt, bin ich dabei.

Ergo Zusage! 

Was macht denn deine Planung / Orga?

Gruß Joe


----------



## chriiss (3. Mai 2012)

Zwei Touren für die beiden Tage stehen so weit. 
Geplant ist ein paar "kultur-geschichtliche" Orte/Punkte anzusteuern und diese durch so viele Trails (im Odenwald sind die meist nicht kilometerlang) wie möglich zu verbinden. Falls Interesse besteht könnte ich auch noch ein paar Worte zu den Orten erzählen. Aber keine Angst, ich bin kein Kulturhistoriker und ich will mich auch nicht profilieren. Denke das könnte die Touren aber etwas interessanter gestalten!

Fürs abendliche Grillen muss ich wohl nicht so viel planen, oder? Hoffe es wird kein Unterhaltungsprogramm oder Animation erwartet.
Fürs Grillen einkaufen können wir dann noch gemeinsam am Samstag nach der Tour, sodass jeder das bekommt was ihm lieb ist und was schmeckt!
Für Getränke (Espresso, Bier, Äppelwoi, Antialkoholisches) werde ich natürlich im Vorfeld sorgen. 
Abendliches Spassprogramm in Bars, Diskos o.ä wird hier auf dem Land aber eher schwierig und ist auch nicht so mein Ding.
Luftlinie 500 m vom Haus gibt's ne Sommerrodelbahn - falls das Kind im Manne durchkommt!
Für Wünsche bin ich aber auch noch offen.
Noch Fragen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiJoe (4. Mai 2012)

Ohje, auf Disko und Rodelbahn kann ich gerne verzichten!!!

Der Rest passt schon. Ich mag interessante Touren!

Sind wir eigentlich zu zweit? ;-)

Joe


----------



## chriiss (4. Mai 2012)

Tja, bisher sieht's danach aus ... aber vielleicht bekommt ja doch noch jemand Lust?


----------



## chriiss (8. Mai 2012)

Hat sonst niemand Lust?


----------



## Altitude (8. Mai 2012)

lust schon, aber keine zeit - sorry


----------



## shutupandride (17. Mai 2012)

schei.sse, das letzte fünkchen hoffnung auf eine teilnahme ist seit gestern geschichte.
sehr schade, zumal ich im odenwald noch nie biken war...


----------



## TiJoe (17. Mai 2012)

Tja, sehr schade das es nur ein so geringe Beteiligung gibt!

Allerdings bekomme ich von Chriss dann eine sehr "persönliche Betreuung"... ;-))

Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall!

Gruß Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (17. Mai 2012)

.


----------



## TiJoe (21. Mai 2012)

Wenn alles gut geht, dann bringe ich vielleicht sogar noch einen Freund mit!


----------



## chriiss (21. Mai 2012)

.


----------



## chriiss (27. Mai 2012)

.


----------



## drinkandbike (28. Mai 2012)

ich hätte dann Lust und dann auch das geeignete Bike zum Titel..

ist ja eh so eine Art Frankfurter Veranstaltung


----------



## TiJoe (29. Mai 2012)

Sodele, nach kurzweiligem WE und langweiligem Arbeitstag auch von mir ein kurzes Statement:

Mein Freund Andi und ich sind etwas skeptisch in Richtung Odenwald gefahren, weil wir natürlich nicht wussten wer, oder was auf uns zu kommt. 

Im Rückblick bleibt festzuhalten:

Der Chris ist ein richtig netter Kerl, seine Gastfreundschaft (und die seiner Frau! ) war aller Ehren wert und die MTB-Runde war allererste Sahne! 

Ich wurde zwar an meine Grenze gebracht, aber das macht ja auch mal Spaß!  Die Trails und der insgesamt sehr harmonische Verlauf der Tour waren wirklich bemerkenswert!

Andi und ich werden auf jeden Fall demnächst nochmal die Reise antreten und Dich Chris, natürlich auf eine "Revanche-Runde" in den Spessart, bzw. Taunus einladen... 

Last, but not least, bleibt mir nur noch eins zu sagen:

Vielen Dank für den wirklich schönen Tag!!! 

L. G. Joe (...natürlich auch an Ulli! )


----------



## chriiss (29. Mai 2012)

.


----------



## TiJoe (30. Mai 2012)

chriiss schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen Joe!
> Was machen die Beine?
> 
> 
> Nur so am Rande: Ihr habt die Box in der der Salat drin war bei mir vergessen. Wenn's eilt kann ich sie schicken, ansonsten bringe ich sie irgend wann mit.



Moin Chriss!

Den Beinen geht es mittlerweile wieder prima. Beim gestrigen Lauftraining haben sie sich schon fast wieder frisch angefühlt! 

Ich glaube die Salatbox hat Zeit, aber ich werde Andi noch mal fragen...

ceya, Joe


----------



## shutupandride (31. Mai 2012)

chriiss schrieb:


>


oh, das zeug am germans kommt mir bekannt vor.
schade, dass es bei mir ned geklappt hat (die trails im südlichen schwarzwald waren aber auch cool), ich wäre sehr gern dabei gewesen.
bin dennoch zuversichtlich, dass es beim nächsten mal klappen wird


----------



## TiJoe (31. Mai 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> oh, das zeug am germans kommt mir bekannt vor.




Ne, ne, ne!!! 

Dein Ultimate-Stuff hängt an meinem Ti-Schätzchen! 

Zu mir gehört das ultimative Henderson... 

ceya, Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (1. Juni 2012)

.


----------



## shutupandride (1. Juni 2012)

chriiss schrieb:


> Meine alte Heimat ...
> 
> Wo warst Du da?


waldkirch-kandel-freiburg-schauinsland-platte-präsident thoma weg-kandelhöhenweg ...


----------



## TiJoe (11. September 2012)

chriiss schrieb:


> Aus dem Titan-Treffen wurde ein kleine aber feines HeavyMetal-Treffen.
> 
> Vielleicht hat bei einer Wiederholung ja noch jemand Zeit und Lust.



Hi Christian!

Wie sieht es denn am kommenden So. mit einer kleinen "Metalwork-Einheit" aus? 

L. G. Joe


----------



## chriiss (12. September 2012)

.


----------



## TiJoe (13. September 2012)

Schade das Du So. keine Zeit hast...

Na gut, dann eben Mudrace! 

Das Kahuna wird wahrscheinlich am Sa. fertig (zumindest vorläufig ) und soll dann am So. erstmals artgerecht ausgeführt werden!

Gruß Joe


----------



## TiJoe (19. September 2012)

Moin Chris!

Der Sonntag war sehr nett, haben dich vermisst... ;-)

Du hast nicht zufällig am Fr. den 28.9. frei?

Gruß Joe


----------



## chriiss (19. September 2012)

.


----------



## TiJoe (20. September 2012)

chriiss schrieb:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> das Wetter war am Sonntag ja auch nochmal richtig toll!
> Am besagten Freitag muss ich leider bis in den Nachmittag arbeiten, aber im Augenblick ist zeitlich eh alles recht eng. Vor Mitte Oktober seh ich eher schwarz was ein Treffen angeht. Sorry!
> Aber Grüß mal Andy.



Ok, ein Versuch war es wert! 

Ich bleibe einfach am Ball...

Gruß Joe


----------

